# Compressed Ice



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get good block ice in Green River or Hanksville?
Thanks!


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

mkashzg said:


> Does anyone know where to get good block ice in Green River or Hanksville?
> Thanks!


Grand Junction would work also? Thx


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

I've given up. Even when I've gone to a store that always has it, they were out when I got there. I make my own by freezing 1 gal jugs of water.

I open them and spill out 4 oz or so to allow for expansion. Best to let it freeze for a week or more. It will get down to 32F in a day or so, but takes a lot longer to get down to the temp of the freezer which is usually about zero. Leave it sealed in the plastic jugs and you have the bonus of nice fresh water if needed. Square jugs are more efficient for packing in a cooler.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

I always leave home with good homemade ice, but on road trips it is getting MUCH harder to find block ice. I have started to buy dry ice because it is often more available, but a problem in a small cooler.


----------

